# Unable to use online photo websites- HELP!



## quaina (Apr 25, 2013)

I have tried every online photo program there is- Snapfish, Walgreens, CVS, etc. When I go to make a project such as a calendar or photo book, I pick the style I want to make and when I go to "build" the actual project, the page comes up mostly blank. This is true for every one of these sites. The header of the webpage is visible, but everything below is completely blank. I have updated Java and Adobe (It was all I could think to do) and still blank pages. I am very frustrated and I would greatly appreciate any advice!! Thank you so much!!:smile:


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Unable to Use Online Photo Software- HELP!*

So, you are trying to use those sites to host photo's that you want shown in a webpage you are creating, Is that correct?

What is the code you are putting into the webpage?

Have you verified those sites, Wallgreens, CVS, ETC allow hotlinking of photos. I dont think they will but I have not tried.

This should probably be posted down in one of the Design forums


----------



## quaina (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Unable to Use Online Photo Software- HELP!*

Hi Tomshawk, 
No, I am trying to simply upload my photos to their website to create a calendar, like one you would order and give to people as a gift.


----------

